# New Touchscreen Setup



## RiVeTeD (Mar 18, 2021)

So, I am diggin' this Symphony setup. This is the touchscreen replacement for my CC121. I have run through all the core functions and it works great so far. I am working on the GUI for my VSL libraries (starting with Synchron then moving to the VI series).

I am still tweaking the buttons and sensitivity on some of these controls but, it is pretty simple. I am thinking I could make it a full screen and try and cram in as much as I can. It's nice to be able to tab it.

Any suggestions based on your workflows what might be useful?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 1, 2021)

what apps did you use to setup the controller with?


----------



## topaz (May 8, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> what apps did you use to setup the controller with?


Look like https://www.aidasound.com/index.php/products


----------

